# Mehr als 700MB auf Rohling brennen



## Flo<H> (19. November 2003)

Hallo!
Ich hab heute von einem Freund mehrere 700MB Rohlinge bekommen, auf dem Videos von ihm sind, die alle fast 800MB haben. Ich wollte die CDs für mich selber brennen, hatte dabei aber nur teilweise erfolg. Zuerst hab ich versucht die CD in Nero zu kopieren (ohne Direktkopie). Dabei kam die Meldung dass auf der CD zuwenig Speicherplatz wäre. Hab ich die CD aber Direktkopiert ging es. 
Nun meine Frage, wie geht es dass fast 800MB auf einem 700MB Rohling Platz haben? 
Und dann würde mich noch interessieren, wie ich selber soeine CD brennen kann (ohne Direktkopie)? 
Ein anderer Freund von mir hat gemeint dass das irgendwie ginge, wenn man mit hoher Geschwindigkeit brennt.... Stimmt das?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure hoffentlich zahlreichen Antworten 

Flo


----------



## ShinmA (19. November 2003)

blubb,
so isses:

700MB + ca. 30 MB schutzpuffer.

diesen schutzpuffer ist nich nur auf 700'ern sondern auf allen. aber es kommt nie auf 800MB.

mit Nero:
Einstellungen > Experten einstellungen > überschreiben
beim brennen musst du dann noch einstellen: Disk at Once
is egal wie schnell du brennst


----------



## Flo<H> (19. November 2003)

So ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut. Wenn ich beim Arbeitsplatz schau wieviel MB auf der CD sind, dann zeigt er mir 688MB an.  Öffne ich die CD und schau wieviel der Video-Clip hat zeigt mir Windows 788MB an. Will ich die CD in Nero kopieren, so zeigt mir Nero an, dass 785MB auf der CD sind.  Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## ShinmA (19. November 2003)

naja falls da wirklich zusätzliche 80 MB drauf sind:
Funktioniert das alles richtig?
Da muss man ja schon den Rrand bebrannt haben :]


----------



## Whizzly (19. November 2003)

Hi,
soviel ich weiss isses durchaus möglich, 800 MB auf einen Rohling zu bringen, hängt entscheidend von der Quali des Rohlings ab (IMHO)

Und man mus auch nich in den rand brennen(  ), das funktioniert durch engere Spurenanordnung, aber wenn der Rohling billig ist, verschwimmen praktisch die Spuren miteinander,somit wird der Rohling unlesbar.
Btw es gibt auch 800MB Rohlinge 

schönen Abend noch 
Whizzly


----------



## Flo<H> (19. November 2003)

Wie gesagt, ich habs ja geschafft, dass ich so eine CD brenne. Ging aber nur wenn ich Direktkopie gemacht hab. Die 800MB ROhlinge sind das die 90 Minuten Rohlinge? 
Aber wie das andere funktioniert würd mich immer noch interessieren. An meinen Rohlingen kanns nicht liegen, die gehen ja.


----------



## Whizzly (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ShinmA _
> *
> 
> mit Nero:
> ...



Des musste halt in Nero einstellen, danns solltest du soviel draufbrennen können wiesde willst, oder besser wieviel der Rohling will  

schönen abend noch 
whizzly


----------



## Flo<H> (19. November 2003)

Ups, das hat ich ganz übersehen. Werd ich gleich mal asuprobieren.

Vielen Danke!


----------



## Erpel (19. November 2003)

Kann das nicht an der selben Sache liegen wie dass man 800 mb CD-Images auch manchmal auf 70 rohlinge bekommt?
Irgendwas mit binärInformationen. Er sagt ja nur, dass die Datei größer ist.


----------

